# hay mites



## jen150806 (Jan 28, 2014)

Please can somebody help me - I have had a few big bales of lucerne hay (8 x 3 x 4) infested with some sort of mite - its has bitten me senseless on my torso and face (mainly stomache) and bitten my horses - I have heard I can fumigate it - THIS MITE IS INVISIBLE TO THE NAKED EYE - does anyone have any further information? I have a further 20 bales I am not wanting to waste but the sleep deprivation from invisible crawling mites and bites on poor fine skinned show horses is making life impossible - i have been battling six weeks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like straw itch mites. Use Off or similar on the horses.

Regards, Mike

http://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=11153


----------



## jen150806 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Mike - any idea what I can fumigate hay with and still use it?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can tell you for you the best bet is permethrin, it's available as a cream in a tube. .5% cover the entire body, neck to bottom of feet. Apply every 7 days, 3 applications.....hth


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

We got it in some straw that I bought 2 years ago because I ran short. I had to move it outside and put it under a tarp and set off a bomb under the tarp to fumigate. Sorry, but I don't remember the name of the material but my coop got it for me. Google is your friend. My help still talks about it. Bad stuff!!!!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

This tread makes me itch!! I sure hope this is just a southern thing like kud-zoo! (No offense to the south).


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> This tread makes me itch!! I sure hope this is just a southern thing like kud-zoo! (No offense to the south).


Nope....they are imports....like dutch elms disease, black walnut fungus, dogwood anthracose, emerald ash borers, wooly adelgids, japanese beetles, gypsy moths, english sparrows, european starlings and obama....along with several other un-identified pests.

Regards, Mike

http://animals.pawnation.com/straw-itch-mites-10929.html


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Never seen straw yet that doesn't have mites and somehow I forget every year wear shorts in a straw field.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Vol said:


> Nope....they are imports....like dutch elms disease, black walnut fungus, dogwood anthracose, emerald ash borers, wooly adelgids, japanese beetles, gypsy moths, english sparrows, european starlings and obama....along with several other un-identified pests.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://animals.pawnation.com/straw-itch-mites-10929.html


Nice. Mike 

Perhaps the deep freeze will kill off some of these pests.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

There are people that I know that have taken Ivermectine for them, I started to take a flea and tick shampoo before I finally convinced my Dr to give me a script for permethrin.....thnk it had something to do with me telling the girl at the front counter that was my intention and don't be surprised if I come back barking......that did it, got me some permethrin.....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never got them in straw that I bale but just from imported hay. Mike, Don't forget Stink Bugs and Michelle, Chaney, etc.


----------

